# Barn plans?



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone know any good sites for barn plans? I am trying to design a small, 2 stall barn with a feedroom. I have a 22X22 ft shelter with a concrete floor and a roof- that's it. It was used for RV storage but the RV is going. My husband is a carpenter and I have been trying to describe how I would like it to be, but I don't know some details like how wide the aisle should be, etc.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Google barn plans.

An aisle any smaller than 10' wide is really hard to use.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Alwaysbehind- I was wondering whether to include an aisle at all, but it would be really nice to have an indoor area for grooming, hoof trimming, etc.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I like having an aisle, it makes it easier to feed and all that stuff. And yes, it gives the farrier and vet some where to work that is not in a stall.
But if you do not have room for one, no biggy. Stalls work. Just put a tie spot in your stall.


----------



## DutchFeather (May 9, 2011)

You could do two 12x11 stalls with a 10 foot wide aisle and keep your grain and tack on one end of the aisle. As long as the space works for you, that's all the matters.


----------



## DutchFeather (May 9, 2011)

An example of what I was talking about.


----------



## nburdick (Jun 19, 2011)

*Barn Plans*

I have loved horses since I was little, I have been lucky to have an uncle with a ranch were I would spend summers riding. Now, i'm going to school to become a vet. I bought a property 50 acres and need help with how to lay out the buildings. I would like a 10-15 stall barn with the possiblity of a little apartment above the stables to house guest. Does anyone know where I should start and plans they would suggest I look at. Thanks again


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, that's very clever DutchFeather that you were able to post a drawing like that!
I'm impressed- I can barely even upload a photo! I like it, too- it is very close to what I had in mind. Thanks


----------



## DutchFeather (May 9, 2011)

I spend a lot of time drawing my "dream barn" haha, so coming up with a "quick-fix" barn design is easy


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay- another question. I would like the horses to have access to their stalls from outside ie.-doors in the back of the stalls. How wide should the doors be?


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

KatieQ said:


> Okay- another question. I would like the horses to have access to their stalls from outside ie.-doors in the back of the stalls.
> How wide should the doors be?


Generally doorways are about 4 feet wide:wink:


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a small barn that my husband built. We designed it so we could build on later if we wanted. Each stall is 12 x 12 with a 40 inch entry door on the front and a 32w x 40in high muck door in the back. There is a 36 x 35 open window between stalls so the horses can visit and see each other. The tack room is attached and can be converted to a stall at any time. The roof is on a 12/4 pitch with an open overhang on the front allowing for an added roof for the future. We can easily triple the barn size at any time. We looked into steel buildings to use as you are wanting to do, they are relatively inexpensive and very sturdy. They have plans of all types and sizes or you can plan your own. We chose wood because we milled our own lumber and it was free. otherwise would have gone with a steel bldg with living quarters above.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

A steel building would be great, and much easier but we already have a very sturdy roof structure in place and a big pile of milled lumber to use. Trouble is the whole pad has a single row of cinder blocks around the outside which will need to be knocked out- at least in the doorways. That's why I want to be sure how wide to make them and where I want them to be.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

My stalls doors are 48" wide (both the aisle way stall doors and the dutch doors going out into the paddocks).


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

A doorway for them to come in and out? truly I don't think it would need to be wider than 50 inches. Actually 50 inches is ideal to me.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Well the barn is started! Yesterday we had to reinforce the structure and today we will start building and closing it in. We decided not to go with an aisle for the horses as we need the space for hay, etc. They will just come in and out through the back of the stalls. I might put small doors in the front so we can get in. I'm glad they will finally have a dry place to go inside this winter, with proper floors. Last year they just had a shed in the field and the floor got really mucky. Also it was way across the field so I had to haul their hay all the way out there through the mud every mealtime, with them chasing me-no fun. I didn't even bother doing that with their grain- just bought feeders that hung over the fence and fed them from outside the paddock- rain or not. So a proper barn will be a real treat!


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

KatieQ said:


> Well the barn is started!
> Yesterday we had to reinforce the structure and today we will start building and closing it in.
> We decided not to go with an aisle for the horses as we need the space for hay, etc.
> They will just come in and out through the back of the stalls.
> ...


Congrats! Looking forward to some pics of your progress.:wink:


----------

